# The mystery disease



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/5463499/?GT1=5100


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I cant not afford to have something eat my brain cells, I dont have many to spare!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

...chronic wasting disease... a complete waiste


----------

